# source for Trizact paper



## Bikeracer (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm trying to source some Trizact 3000 and 5000 paper in sheet form but can only seem to find it sold in discs.
The sheets are rectangular and approx 3" by 9" to use round a block.

I've got normal wet and dry but want to try the Trizact.

Does anyone know a source for Trizact sheets?

Allan


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

I’ve never seen the sheets only discs, you can still use the discs with the block


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

You might not get Trizact in a sheet but if you want to try a very decent wet and dry sheet, have a look at these:

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/starcke-mixed-grit-sandpaper


----------



## Bikeracer (Jan 16, 2015)

This is what I'm after, although I have seen some about 3'' by 9"

https://www.amazon.co.uk/30190-Trizact-Hookit-P3000-Sheet/dp/B00DCMM46G

Allan


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Those sheets arnt widely available in the UK from what I saw, i tried getting them too but instead Id say go for meguiars unigrit 3000 grit, super fine and uniform scratch pattern. I didnt like the Starke stuff, I could still see tiny tiny sanding marks after fully removing them, as in like small tiny ripples, never had that problem with the Megs papers.


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WET-AND-...var=562123298641&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Get wet n dry on ebay up to 7000 grit in big enough sheets to use on a block.

Cheers 
David


----------



## Bikeracer (Jan 16, 2015)

waqasr said:


> Those sheets arnt widely available in the UK from what I saw, i tried getting them too but instead Id say go for meguiars unigrit 3000 grit, super fine and uniform scratch pattern. I didnt like the Starke stuff, I could still see tiny tiny sanding marks after fully removing them, as in like small tiny ripples, never had that problem with the Megs papers.


I've got Starke paper but wanted to try the Tryzact "paper". Anyway I received a 3000 and a 6000 disk today which I can use by cutting pieces off to make sanding blocks.

Allan


----------

